# Confusion with Ryanair policy on travelling with infants



## milos jukic (7 Jun 2012)

Hi everybody,

I'm posting my question here as the random search found some related topics on this forum however they didn't answer my particular question. 

The problem is that I was trying to book a ticket (one-way Tampere-Trapani) for my family including my daughter who is 23 months at the time of flight. When switching from personal information page to payment information the website resulted in ''Error occurs, please try later". I tried dozens of combinations and used all possible browsers and computers, but it always went with the same negative result.

As I was eager to book the tickets, I booked a child ticket (the same as adult) for my infant, and it went fine from the first attempt. Even though it was more expensive I was happy with that as of course I didn't consider 23 and 24 months difference as a big deal.

The problem started when I read in Ryanair terms and conditions that no adult seats can be bought for infants. I also went through few horror stories saying that I can be denied boarding after telling lies at the booking. Surely, I know the safety rules, and I'm ready to hold the kid on my lap with the infant lapbelt at recommended times of flight, and I'm not going to apply for any extra cabin luggage for her, but I didn't know Ryanair could take it that seriously to not allow me on the board with the daughter.

I'm sorry for long message but probably somebody has some experience or advise to share with me. The holiday is 2 months away but I don't want to live in a nightmare for the next couple of months.


----------



## milos jukic (13 Jun 2012)

As far as this thread hasn't had any feedback, I assume that nobody was facing a similar situation with Ryanair. However, this little story might be useful for somebody who has the same problem, and is looking for the same issues on the internet.

I succeeded in reaching Ryanair reservation center. I only made three calls (I was told about people who have been calling days and weeks  ), and finally got to the line which was not over-busy. It only took around 10 minutes of holding on and listening to stupid music, and then I finally heard a human voice.

The guy on the phone was very smart and helpful. He told that they were indeed having a problem with the website (and he wasn't sure if the problem would be solved shortly). He quickly changed the status of a child to infant, charged 20 euro from the same credit card which was used for the booking, and advised me that I would receive back the worth of an adult ticket in 14 days term. 

I wouldn't say I'm greatly satisfied as keeping a very fidgety young lady on your lap for 4 hours instead of having an extra seat for her activity is not a perfect solution. Though at least this is a solution, and we should be optimistic as this is all about vacation.


----------



## Woodie (13 Jun 2012)

Thanks for your input on this.   Interesting story, doesn't make a lot of sense for Ryanair to have this policy of not wanting to make more cash from you but I guess it's something to do with insurance or regulation.  Also seems like it could be a difficult situation for four hours for the person allocated in the seat next to you unless of course it's your other half.


----------



## geri (13 Jun 2012)

This rule is not specific to Ryanair. A child under two is not allowed to sit alone on a seat on any plane. They have to be strapped with an adult.


----------



## Woodie (13 Jun 2012)

geri said:


> This rule is not specific to Ryanair. A child under two is not allowed to sit alone on a seat on any plane. They have to be strapped with an adult.


Thanks for that clarification, I assumed a regulation or insurance but that clarifies it.


----------



## orka (14 Jun 2012)

An occasion when Ryanair's free-for-all boarding and seating could work to your advantage....  Unless the plane is 100% full, there will be at least one spare seat.  When you board, put your daughter in the middle seat next to you.  No-one looking for a seat is going to ask you to move her or ask if your child is an infant/entitled to the seat.  When everyone has found a seat, you will have to move her to your lap for takeoff but you should have ensured a free seat next to you.


----------



## Sandals (14 Jun 2012)

Woodie said:


> Also seems like it could be a difficult situation for four hours for the person allocated in the seat next to you unless of course it's your other half.



Try a large sized man who needs the toilet every half an hour, he's in beside the window. Very important if travelling with an infant that one check the seat they are sitting in. Also if you sit on the outside seat, the food trolley will be sure to hit your infant a good few times as they race up and down the aisle!


----------



## geri (14 Jun 2012)

If you are checking in at the desk with Aerlingus, they usually try their best to leave an empty seat beside you if you're travelling with an infant,  if the flight is not full, and you ask them nicely!


----------



## Woodie (14 Jun 2012)

geri said:


> If you are checking in at the desk with Aerlingus, they usually try their best to leave an empty seat beside you if you're travelling with an infant,  if the flight is not full, and you ask them nicely!



Fat chance of that with Ryanair.  More likely to ask you for a fee for asking.  That said you know what you get and I won't knock the product too much.


----------



## pabla (31 Aug 2012)

*confusion infant/child*

I was supposed to fly back to Cork from London with my 22 months old daughter, unfortunatly Ryanair refused us on board because I booked a child instead of an infant, we had nowhere to go and I ended up having to book another flight for the next morning myself, as nobody at ryanair desks would help me book another one, they didn t help me at all. I stayed up all night with my daughter in my arms, she hardly slept, she was exhausted, it was horrible to put her through this, I cannot believe that they would do that to a mother with a child.I know you can t expect much service from them but there is a limit, I will never ever fly with them again. I just wanted to warn people who are booking flights to be very careful about the infant/child issue.


----------



## browtal (31 Aug 2012)

What do Ryanair allow for luggage for 3 year old. 

Will they accept that the child can not carry its own case.
 Interested Browtal


----------



## Nutso (1 Sep 2012)

Once the child travelling is 2 or over, they are allowed the full 10kg allowance for carry on - last year I used the 10kg for my own carry on and then had a large handbag which they allowed as the second piece.  They will accept anyone within the party taking the luggage on as long as the number of pieces is within the number of seats booked for child/adults.


----------



## Time (1 Sep 2012)

> They will accept anyone within the party taking the luggage on as long as the number of pieces is within the number of seats booked for child/adults.


I am surprised they would be that flexible.


----------



## Nutso (2 Sep 2012)

That was my experience on several flights travelling with my hubby and our 2 year old in the last year - 2 to Spain and 1 to the UK.


----------

